# Frozen Few Official Entries



## Unity

After a monumental screw-up that resulted in one entrant's pictures being re-posted early, potentially giving other entrants the opportunity to get ideas from that person's examples (but fortunately, nobody saw them), The Committee and the Re-poster have determined that entries would not be re-posted until all entries are in, or the 12:01 am 2/11/08 deadline is reached, whichever comes first. 

It's Sunday night, the Giants are the Super Bowl Champions (yea NFC East), and slightly over 1/4 of the entries are in. C'mon, you other almost 3/4, get your pics to me -- jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net -- so they can all be re-posted and the judges can get to work. 

--John
(If you work best under pressure, I could start a shame list naming those who haven't sent in their entries yet. Up to you.)


----------



## Woodman1

Don't wait on mine! Like I said, I just entered for the shirt! No snow, warmer temps, and being busy because it was a catering gig. I just didn't get a chance to take a photo. Dave


----------



## Molson

Ours should be in tomorrow, we used 2 cameras, just waiting for the others to arrive.


----------



## Diva Q

Ours will be in later this evening.


----------



## Unity

We're up to half now. Thanks to all who have gotten them in -- you know who you are. As for the rest, well, you know who you are.   

--John


----------



## Rag1

Crap, I'm getting old....can't remember which half I'm in. This is the gas fired crock pot forum, right?


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Unity said:
			
		

> After a monumental screw-up that resulted in one entrant's pictures being re-posted early, potentially giving other entrants the opportunity to get ideas from that person's examples (*but fortunately*, *nobody saw them), *The Committee and the Re-poster have determined that entries would not be re-posted until all entries are in, or the 12:01 am 2/11/08 deadline is reached, whichever comes first.
> 
> It's Sunday night, the Giants are the Super Bowl Champions (yea NFC East), and slightly over 1/4 of the entries are in. C'mon, you other almost 3/4, get your pics to me -- jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net -- so they can all be re-posted and the judges can get to work.
> 
> --John
> (If you work best under pressure, I could start a shame list naming those who haven't sent in their entries yet. Up to you.)



You're smokin crack...there were 14 views on that post.


----------



## beardjp

My pictures are the way!!


----------



## wittdog

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a monumental screw-up that resulted in one entrant's pictures being re-posted early, potentially giving other entrants the opportunity to get ideas from that person's examples (*but fortunately*, *nobody saw them), *The Committee and the Re-poster have determined that entries would not be re-posted until all entries are in, or the 12:01 am 2/11/08 deadline is reached, whichever comes first.
> 
> It's Sunday night, the Giants are the Super Bowl Champions (yea NFC East), and slightly over 1/4 of the entries are in. C'mon, you other almost 3/4, get your pics to me -- jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net -- so they can all be re-posted and the judges can get to work.
> 
> --John
> (If you work best under pressure, I could start a shame list naming those who haven't sent in their entries yet. Up to you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're smokin crack...there were 14 views on that post.
Click to expand...

You probably clicked on it 14 times trying to figure out how to improve on perfection.


----------



## Unity

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*but fortunately*, *nobody saw them), *
> 
> 
> 
> You're smokin crack...there were 14 views on that post.
Click to expand...

That was my tongue-in-cheek way of asking those who _did_ see them not to take advantage.

--John
(Besides, I quit smokin' crack months ago.)


----------



## Unity

Two-thirds of the entries are in.

--John
(Some fine looking food. It's hard to look at all these pictures when I'm hungry.)


----------



## wittdog

The quicker the pics get in the quicker the judges can do there thing....


----------



## Nick Prochilo

No pics here. It was in the 50's with no snow and I had a ton of work to do at the firehouse. Great shirt though!


----------



## wittdog

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> No pics here. It was in the 50's with no snow and I had a ton of work to do at the firehouse. Great shirt though!


You still could have entered the Southern Comfort cat...


----------



## Unity

I PM'd the 5 remaining paid entrants. One suffered a cold-induced camera malfunction so is only in for the drawing. Two will get their pics in. Two haven't responded yet.

--John


----------



## WildFireEric

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a monumental screw-up that resulted in one entrant's pictures being re-posted early, potentially giving other entrants the opportunity to get ideas from that person's examples (*but fortunately*, *nobody saw them), *The Committee and the Re-poster have determined that entries would not be re-posted until all entries are in, or the 12:01 am 2/11/08 deadline is reached, whichever comes first.
> 
> It's Sunday night, the Giants are the Super Bowl Champions (yea NFC East), and slightly over 1/4 of the entries are in. C'mon, you other almost 3/4, get your pics to me -- jgdouglas AT comcast DOT net -- so they can all be re-posted and the judges can get to work.
> 
> --John
> (If you work best under pressure, I could start a shame list naming those who haven't sent in their entries yet. Up to you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're smokin crack...there were 14 views on that post.
Click to expand...


After seeing the picture, I figured I'd upgrade my wilted lettuce to an exotic theme involving pineapples hula-hoops. Too late since I've already ate the food. Can I either cook up some more or does anyone know photoshop? If you do, see if you can photoshop in some good bbq too?  Thanks.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> ...does anyone know photoshop? If you do, see if you can photoshop in some good bbq too?  Thanks.




Hi...have we met?


----------



## Molson

Ours are in.


----------



## Unity

Okay, judges, entrants, spectators, 

*WARNING! GO HAVE A SNACK BEFORE VIEWING!*

The official entries for the 1st Annual Frozen Few are *here*.

Thank you all. The Official Re-poster's duties are completed.

--John
(Note: Click on a thumbnail for a larger view. Click on the + magnifying-glass symbol below the larger view for a view at original size. A few were submitted in low resolution and do not magnify. Use the "next" and "prev" arrows for easy navigation. Remember, I warned you not to do this on an empty stomach.)


----------



## wittdog

Nice job everyone those plates and platers and tables look awsome.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Nice work everyone!  I am so glad I just ate.  Now, whats for dinner...


----------



## wittdog

BTW I belive Helen is out of town this weekend..and with so many fine entrys it  might take a while for the juding to take place.


----------



## Captain Morgan

wow, I'm moving up north.


----------



## BBQcure

Very nice job by all. nothing looks better than a smoker in a foot of snow.

have a great weekend

Tim


----------



## ScottyDaQ

I musta misread sumpthin. I thought it was one person .... one shot ....progress pics not included. Oh well... Looks great everyone.


----------



## Unity

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> I musta misread sumpthin. I thought it was one person .... one shot ....progress pics not included. Oh well... Looks great everyone.


The officials are huddling about this question.

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan

well I just glanced over them...won't look again till
the rules are clarified.  Can't wait though.  Helen, please
email me asap, jimmorg7@gmail.com


----------



## beardjp

Wow!!  All of that Q looks great.  I guess that I missed the posting about one picture.  I have made my choice and resubmitted.


----------



## Unity

As beardjp's post suggests, the officials have huddled and decided to ask those who submitted multiple food pics to choose the one they want to represent their cook in the judging. I will be making changes in the webshots album as I get the responses. 

--John


----------



## Uncle Bubba

A long cook is a long cook(brisket, butts) and everything else is a short cook.  I asked the question beforehand if you could put multiple types of food on the same plate as long as they were the same category...ie length of cook. the response was "yes".


----------



## Unity

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> A long cook is a long cook(brisket, butts) and everything else is a short cook.  I asked the question beforehand if you could put multiple types of food on the same plate as long as they were the same category...ie length of cook. the response was "yes".


I should have said "multiple pics" instead of "multiple food pics." Food pics as opposed to weather pics. The answer to your question, is it permissible to have more than one kind of meat in the same picture, is still yes.

--John


----------



## LarryWolfe

Wow everyone, you guys were on your A Game for sure!  Fantastic pics!


----------



## Gary in VA

That is some fine looking grub there.  I'd be happy to sit in front of ANY of those plates with a bib on and dig in.

BRAVO!


----------



## Unity

Okay. The competitors who submitted multiple photos have chosen* their "official entries" and the judges can start the judging. We, Wittdog, Griff and I, apologize for the confusion. 

Entries are *here*.

Remember, after you click on the thumbnail, you can see a larger version by clicking on the + magnifying glass below the picture, and in most cases you can see an even larger version by clicking with the (+) cursor on the spot you want to enlarge.

Several entries don't have a separate weather shot with them but show snow in the food shot. One of them is kind of subtle.

Some tough calls for the judges!

--John
(* One competitor didn't get back to me yet, but the choice was clearly evident. So I made an executive decision, even though I'm only staff.  )


----------



## wittdog

Unity said:
			
		

> Okay. The competitors who submitted multiple photos have chosen* their "official entries" and the judges can start the judging. We, Wittdog, Griff and I, apologize for the confusion.
> 
> Entries are *here*.
> 
> Remember, after you click on the thumbnail, you can see a larger version by clicking on the + magnifying glass below the picture, and in most cases you can see an even larger version by clicking with the (+) cursor on the spot you want to enlarge.
> 
> Several entries don't have a separate weather shot with them but show snow in the food shot. One of them is kind of subtle.
> 
> Some tough calls for the judges!
> 
> --John
> (* One competitor didn't get back to me yet, but the choice was clearly evident. So I made an executive decision, even though I'm only staff.  )



Sorry about the confusion but what do you guys expect from a Lawyer, a retired gov worker, and a Union steel worker   Its amazing anything got done. 8) 

Good luck to everyone and a special thanks to Unity and Griff for all there hard work to get this thing going.


----------



## Griff

I join with wittdog and Unity in apologizing for the confusing rules posting. Hey, it was our first attempt at this. Thanks for tolerating the confusion and persevering in the cold. As I have told others privately, I was totally blown away by the quality of the entries. Thanks to witt and Unity, and I hope you all had as much fun as I did.


----------



## Diva Q

Well i just want to say thank you from all of us here we had fun and was a good practice run for us. 

I am looking forward to next year already


----------



## Captain Morgan

soon as Helen gets back we'll get to work...which pics are in which
categories?


----------



## Puff1

All the pics look great!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## 007bond-jb

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> soon as Helen gets back we'll get to work...which pics are in which
> categories?



I think the contestants should PM Unity & tell them what catogory they want their photos to be entered into


----------



## Captain Morgan

yeah, there's a frozen and non frozen section, right?


----------



## Captain Morgan

ok, who's in what category?

"Arctic Survivor...Butts,Brisket,Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat 

Northern Vacation....Ribs, anything else midrange cooking time. 

Southern Comfort....Chicken and other quick cooking stuff and stuff cooked at temps above 32* 

Grand Champ will come from either the Arctic Suvivor or Northern Vacation. There will be only one winner in each of the three catagories. Surplus prizes (and we are still seeking more) will we raffled off in a random drawing of all entrants, including Southern Comfort entrants. "


----------



## Unity

If they show snow or a less-than 32° outdoor temp, the cut of meat tells the story whether they're in Arctic Survivor or Northern Vacation. If it's a more-than 32° temp, cut of meat doesn't matter, they're in Southern Comfort.

--John
(At least, that's my interpretation of the rules, which I didn't write, I'm just the re-poster, y'know.)


----------



## Griff

You got it right re-poster.


----------



## woodman3222

It was a blast. I was in it for the tshirt. Great first time.


----------



## Unity

This category breakdown went to the judges a little bit ago. 



			
				Unity said:
			
		

> Dave went thru and grouped where he thought the entries should be. Three of them -- 11, 14, and 15 -- he wasn't sure about so I verified those with what the competitors had told me, and in one case (11) with a PM (the sandwich in 11 is brisket; 14 has pulled pork in the tortillas; 15 is ribs only). There were no Southern Comfort entries.
> 
> *Arctic Survivor*
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 6
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 9
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 14
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> *Northern Vacation*
> 
> 5
> 
> 12
> 
> 15



For a larger image click on the thumbnail.

--John

Edit: Entry 4 moved to Arctic Survivor -- ribs and brisket.


----------



## Rag1

Wow, good looking stuff. I'm toast.
I think I can pick out Uncle bubbas


----------



## woodman3222

I am glad I had the easy part just cooking. The judges have one tough job ahead. Great looking food.


----------



## atruckerswife

Everything looks fantastic and its gonna be a hard one to choose a winner.


----------



## 007bond-jb

Were waiting on Helen to return so we can vote on the winning pic's


----------



## Helen_Paradise

The suspense is terrible... I hope it'll last.

Pretty please accept my apologies on being super late.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Helen is back!  Stand by for winners!!


----------

